# Blackjack II Activesynch problems



## SAABQuuen7 (Jan 23, 2004)

I recently got a Blackjack II and have been trying to install the activesync program from the cd that came with the phone. Every time I try, the wizard pops up the following message: "The device instance name is invalid". I have searched both the Windows site and the Samsung site for help with it, but neither one of them have any information about that message. Does anyone know what I should do now? I can try emailing one of those companies, but that usually doesn't help at all.
I have checked my Comodo firewall and the Windows firewall and both allow the program.


----------



## SAABQuuen7 (Jan 23, 2004)

Please, please, somebody help! I went to Microsoft and downloaded the latest Activesync program from there and installed it. Then I plugged in my phone and got the same stupid error message when the new hardware wizard was trying to do it's thing. So, the problem is not in the cd. I am also having no luck synching my ipod anymore. Don't know if these are related problems or not.
I ran my in-computer virus and spyware/adware scans as well as and on-line scan. Everything was fine.
Anyone know what I can do next?


----------

